# What does this decal mean?



## Shoeman

I don't post much, and probably need to but my internet is slow and frustrating, being satellite.   I see more and more of the truck decal with the outsize deer antlers and the skull inside.    What message is that supposed to send?   My first reaction is, well, there is a guy I don't care to hunt with, which of course, may or may not be true.   He could be a great guy, but I don't get the decal and don't imagine that many non-hunters do either.   Any idea what it is supposed to mean?


----------



## Skunkhound

I've seen a lot of similar stickers, I think some are logos. Not sure if there's a meaning, or just a image.


----------



## trad bow

I think it means they like looking for old dead deer. Call me sometime Matt so we can catch up.


----------



## Munkywrench

I think you're talking about the bone collector emblem. Its a company logo.


----------



## Shoeman

I am really talking just about the one that has the skull in the top between the antlers. . . it may be a logo.


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Just a proud hunter who doesn't care what other people think. Could be like this truck. mike


----------



## pnome

Did it say "Ours is the Fury" under it?


----------



## Al33

I think Monkywrench nailed it.

http://www.bonecollector.com/


----------



## TIMBERGHOST

Yes. It is the "Bone Collector"  logo. Its one of those self glorifying  hunting shows which gives more credit to the hunter than he is due - in my opinion.  

Guess the message is that the person displaying the logo likes to kill deer with big racks...


----------



## Blueridge

It would be hard to stick a decal on that truck


----------



## dm/wolfskin

I never notice the human skull inside the rack before. mike


----------



## robert carter

I saw that truck in Jesup last year.50,000 dollars worth of mounts on it.RC


----------



## robert carter

Good to see you Mat. hope all is well.RC


----------



## sawtooth

Bone collector- yep. I can't really get into that. I saw a Bone collector flashlight at wal mart. It was camoflage and 5 bucks more than the non camo one. I mean, REALLY? if you actually NEED the light, and you turn it on- then what good is the camo? And if it's dark- and you need to get your hands on it so u can utilize it, wouldn't you want to be able to find it easily? 
  Actually, I am sort of a bone collector. If the dude sportin' it gets too close. A better description would be a " whatever gets within 15 yards" collector. That's way more accurate. I wonder what that decal would look like?


----------



## Jake Allen

sawtooth said:


> Bone collector- yep. I can't really get into that. I saw a Bone collector flashlight at wal mart. It was camoflage and 5 bucks more than the non camo one. I mean, REALLY? if you actually NEED the light, and you turn it on- then what good is the camo? And if it's dark- and you need to get your hands on it so u can utilize it, wouldn't you want to be able to find it easily?
> Actually, I am sort of a bone collector. If the dude sportin' it gets too close. A better description would be a " whatever gets within 15 yards" collector. That's way more accurate. I wonder what that decal would look like?





I refer to myself as an "Equal Opportunity Impale-or". 

That truck is cool Mike. Did you see that one at UGA?


----------



## Munkywrench

Blueridge said:


> It would be hard to stick a decal on that truck



I think you would have to use a branding iron to put a decal on that truck


----------



## dutchman

That's a nice truck...


----------



## kiltman

Nice truck!


----------

